# Zwei Pumpen an pump_fan1 anschließen...



## Blende8 (21. Mai 2020)

ich habe jetzt zusätzlich noch eine Gigabyte Aorus Waterforce Karte bekommen. Pump_fan1 ist mit der Alphacool Aurora belegt. Jetzt stellt sich bei mir die Frage ob ich mit einem Y-Kabel beide Pumpen an pump_fan1 anschließen kann oder besser einen freien sys_fan Anschluß benutze. Board ist das MSI X570-A-Pro

Gruß

Blende8


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Mai 2020)

Besser nicht zusammen. Pumpen verbrauchen im Vergleich zu Lüftern schone ne "Menge". Die DC-LT der Aurora dürfte schon bei 4-5W liegen und das ist der Anlaufstrom noch nicht  drin. Vermutlich passiert nicht, aber besser trennen


----------



## Blende8 (23. Mai 2020)

Update, bin gestern Abend heimgekommen und heute früh hab ich die Aorus Karte eingebaut. Die Stromversorgung der Pumpe und des Blinki-Blinki läuft alles über PCIe, Absolut DAU kompatibel, also perfekt für mch 
Blende8


----------

